# Unboxing & Review on our backyard chickens



## KronicWayz (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
I'm new to the forum and owning chickens but I felt I'd share my experience.
Here is a video I did on my Buff Orpington chicks.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome video, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## baskerboo (Dec 18, 2012)

KronicWayz said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to the forum and owning chickens but I felt I'd share my experience.
> Here is a video I did on my Buff Orpington chicks.


They're so cute at that age


----------

